
Show HN: Git-khaled – Khaledify your commit messages - nlazaris
https://github.com/nlaz/git-khaled
======
K-Wall
While a fun project I can't see anyone wanting to use this. Why would you want
your commit history filled with messages unrelated to the code changes?

~~~
nlazaris
It definitely was just a fun project and I made it mostly as a joke. However,
you are able to specify your messages which the script plugs into a template
string. Totally ridiculous and totally impractical but fun nonetheless.
Cheers!

